

WaiverApps - We make signing a waiver not horrendously slow - drbillnye
https://www.waiverapps.com/

======
nwalkingshaw
One point that I dont think we marketed very well is that we took the waiver
signing process for 4mins to 58 seconds. What's cool about that is I've got 4
kids and showing up to the trampoline center is probably the slowest most
painful thing I've ever been through. Would love some thoughts on how we could
make this better / even quicker still for people?

------
orbotixian
Although I don't hold events that need waivers I hope people adopt this so I
can use it when I attend events. Is there a way so that if I've ever signed a
waiver using waiverapps that I can somehow autofill everything if I ever need
to fill one out again?

~~~
nwalkingshaw
Yah... this is something we could make happen. Single sign on would be very
helpful. The only issue I do see with this is if the risk determines that they
need to sign a waiver each time. Message me to discuss further
nate@brightfaceapps.com

------
bradheitmann
Clean interface. Easy to use. Solves a specific problem which is normally a
headache to administer/archive and a bad experience for customers as they sign
away on a piece of paper the ability to sue you if they die.

------
JRKinc
Faster is always better. Seems like a no-brainer for this type of need and
application!

------
mdahle
This is awesome! Being able to sign waivers in advance saves time and
headaches!

------
crees
I actually used a tool like this at a local rock climbing gym. Good idea.

------
rcooper
Quick, simple, and right where I need it. Wonderful product!

------
ericsaunders
This is a great idea for indoor soccer facilities gyms

------
JRKinc
Great platform and product for Apps!

------
drc37
Pretty cool idea.

